# Chicken decanter



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A friend of mine told me about these he just got, so bill and I drove to the liquor store and picked up a few and a cool wine top


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are very cool!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I couldn't pass them up, my one friend asked me to pick her up one so one is hers. I'll probably dump the wine out as I don't like wibe5.


----------

